# From which travel agency you book your flight tickets ?



## rosydovey (Feb 29, 2016)

Hi,
Which travel agency is best to provides you flight tickets in affordable prices?


Thanks


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

I've used a few different agents in the past, but my last trips i have booked direct with the airline.

It seems to work better for me.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

I don't use a travel agency I have found that they can't do any cheaper that going direct to the airline. I did try and see what they could do for my recent trip and they could only offer me the same as Emirates and they couldn't even match one of the online companies (flight didn't originate in Australia).

Also with companies like skyscanner you don't need a travel agent.


----------



## Blondiefee (Sep 15, 2015)

*cheers...*

Good to know.. sky scanner gives flexibility too.. ta


----------



## Expat Assist (Feb 12, 2016)

Flight Centre is a useful website to book air tickets. They also price match so you can ensure you are getting a great price!


----------



## Bernat (Sep 19, 2016)

Is better to contact directly with Contact Virgin Australia or any other airline that you want, isn't it?
Well, that's what I usually do.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Not always because some online places can have it cheaper than going to the airline. I know someone who got their flights cheaper with webjet than going direct to Emirates.

I got 2 return tickets from an online place 50% cheaper than going to the airline.


----------

